# HELP!!!!!!!!!



## bwest168 (Feb 22, 2013)

I HAVE A 75 GALLON MALAWI AFRICA CICHLID TANK, ITS BEEN UP AND RUNNING FOR ABOUT 6MNTH OR A LIL MORE. I TEST WATER FREQUENTLY WITH THE API TEST KIT. ALL LEVELS ARE PERFECT.

I GOT A LIL LAZY WITH CLEANING MY TANK SO I FOUND A SERVICE THAT COMES AND DOES THE CLEANING/WATER CHANGE/SERVICE FILTERS ETC.

A FEW DAYS BEFORE HAVING THE TANK SERVICED I PURCHASED 4 FISH (ALBINO TAIWAN REEF, RED TOP LAWANDA, SYNODONTIS PETRICOLA AND CLOWN LOACH) WHEN I PUT THEM IN THE TANK I TURNED THE LIGHTS OUT AND COVERED THE TANK SO THEY CAN ADJUST. NEW FISH SEEMED A LIL STRESSED AFTER TAKING THE COVER OFF BUT NOTHING OUT OF THE NORM FOR NEW FISH IN AN ESTABLISHED TANK.

NOW HERE IS WHERE MY PROBLEM COMES IN, THURSDAY NIGHT THE PEOPLE CAME OVER TO SERVICE THE TANK. IN THE PROCESS OF DOING SO HE WASHED ALL FILTER MEDIA (FROM BOTH FILTERS) WITH TAP WATER AND IM ASSUMING THAT IT KILLED OFF MY BENEFICIAL BACTERIA (BTW I HAVE A FLUVAL CANISTER FILTER AND A MARINELAND HOB) . WOKE UP FRIDAY MORNING AND 1 OF THE NEW FISH WAS DEAD, FOLLOWING DAY ANOTHER DIED, NEXT DAY SAME THING. TO MAKE A LONG STORY SHORT I AM LOSING FISH LEFT AND RIGHT. I LOST 3 OF THE 4 NEW ONES AND I ALSO LOST 2 OF MY FISH THAT I HAVE HAD SINCE DAY 1 AND I DONT KNOW WHAT IS CAUSING THE PROBLEM!

I HAVE BEEN TESTING AND ALL LEVELS ARE FINE .... PH WAS A LIL LOW SO I ADDED PH BUFFER AND THAT IS FINE NOW, BUT I AM STILL LOSING FISH AND IM REALLY GETTIN UPSET ABOUT THIS!!!! I WOKE UP THIS MORNING AND ANOTHER FISH IS ON HIS WAY OUT. I DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO OR WHAT COULD BE CAUSING THIS PROBLEM BECAUSE BEFORE HAVING MY TANK SERVICED I HAD NO FISH LOSS IN MONTHS..

ANY IDEA WHAT THE ISSUE IN THE TANK COULD BE? WHAT CAN I DO? WHAT DO YOU SUGGEST?

I REALLY NEED HELP AS I AM FAIRLY NEW TO THIS HOBBY, I CANT AFFORD TO CONTINUE TO HAVE THESE EXPENSIVE FISH DIE ON ME


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Are you still covering the tank overnight? If so, I'd say your fish were dying from low oxygen--the cover prevents any air circulation from reaching the water.


----------



## bwest168 (Feb 22, 2013)

oyster dog said:


> Are you still covering the tank overnight? If so, I'd say your fish were dying from low oxygen--the cover prevents any air circulation from reaching the water.


NO, I ONLY COVERED FOR THE FIRST 2 DAYS AFTER ADDING THE NEW FISH. ALSO I DIDNT HAVE ANY FISH LOSS DURING THE 2 DAYS THAT I COVERED THE TANK, STARTED HAVING DEATH A DAY OR 2 AFTER I STOPPED COVERING


----------



## oyster dog (Jul 2, 2013)

Would you please turn off your caps lock? All caps are difficult to read.

Your fish are dying overnight, but you said your water parameters are fine. I still suspect low oxygen. What is the water temperature in the morning?


----------



## bwest168 (Feb 22, 2013)

oyster dog said:


> Would you please turn off your caps lock? All caps are difficult to read.
> 
> Your fish are dying overnight, but you said your water parameters are fine. I still suspect low oxygen. What is the water temperature in the morning?


all caps are hard to read ?!? never heard that one before

well i mostly notice it in the morning when i go to feed them, yesterday i guess one passed when i was out at work, woke up this morning and my OB peacock is on his was out as well, so by the time i get home im sure he will be dead.

i will keep an eye out on the temperature in the morning. if it was the oxygen wouldnt it effect all fish and not jus a few of them ?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

All caps are difficult to read and are usually considered shouting in forums.

Your service people appear to have caused the problem on face value by the aggressive cleaning of the filter media but it could also be a result of the new fish additions if they were sickly to start out.

A bottled bacteria product should help to reestablish your good bacteria if that is what the problem actually is. Follow the instructions carefully.

What exactly are the water test readings/results? We need actual numbers and not just saying they are good.


----------



## bwest168 (Feb 22, 2013)

Deeda said:


> All caps are difficult to read and are usually considered shouting in forums.
> 
> Your service people appear to have caused the problem on face value by the aggressive cleaning of the filter media but it could also be a result of the new fish additions if they were sickly to start out.
> 
> ...


THANKS .... I WILL POST READINGS LATER ON TONIGHT WHEN I GET HOME

ANY SPECIFIC BOTTLED BACTERIA I SHOULD BE USING ?

*sorry about the caps, i am at work and we must use all caps and i tend to forget to take it off*


----------



## NJmomie (Jan 17, 2013)

I understand that a sudden major change in nitrates may also be deadly. How often did you do your water change prior to hiring the tank maintenance crew and when was the last time before they showed up? If they washed your filter out and did a major WC, maybe your tank is now cycling again. Just some thoughts....


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Check out the Product Reviews for Biological Starters to see what other members use.

It would also be helpful if you can post your stock list, including the average sizes of your fish. Your tank is still relatively young so it is possible that it may need a bit of a jump start due to a mini cycle which could be determined from your water test results.

BTW, the Clown Loach, while nice looking, will get way too large for your 75G tank plus they do better in larger groups of at least six individuals. I recommend returning him to the store.


----------



## bwest168 (Feb 22, 2013)

Deeda said:


> Check out the Product Reviews for Biological Starters to see what other members use.
> 
> It would also be helpful if you can post your stock list, including the average sizes of your fish. Your tank is still relatively young so it is possible that it may need a bit of a jump start due to a mini cycle which could be determined from your water test results.
> 
> BTW, the Clown Loach, while nice looking, will get way too large for your 75G tank plus they do better in larger groups of at least six individuals. I recommend returning him to the store.


I HAVE 6 CLOWN LOACHES, LERGEST BEING 3/4 INCHES .... AND I ALSO KNOW THAT THEY WILL GET TOO LARGE FOR MY TANK

AS FAR AS MY STOCKING LIST GOES

1 RED FIN BORLEYI - 6/7 INCHES (GETTING HIM OUT REALLY SOON BECAUSE HE IS A JERK)
1 BLUE DOLPHIN 6 INCHES 
1 STRAWBERRY PEACOCK 3-4 INCHES
1 RED SHOULDER PEACOCK 4/5 INCHES 
1 SULFUR HEAD 3 INCHES 
1 EUREKA RED 4 INCHES 
1 LIVINGSTONII 4-5 INCHES 
1 HYBRID 3 INCHES
1 BENGA 3 INCHES
1 SYNODONTIS PETRICOLA 
6 CLOWN LOACHES 
2 COMMON PLECOS
1 OB PEACOCK (DIEING) 3-4 INCHES

ALL MALES


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

You have a few fish in there that will get way too big for a 75. Once again, please give us actual numbers of your readings before any maintenance is performed. If any readings show up for ammonia or nitrites then test your tap water too to make sure that its not coming into the tank there. Also what is the pH directly from the tap and also in the tank? To test pH from the tap, its best to put some in a bucket and aeriate it overnight before you check. It could be a minicyle, sickness from new fish, major nitrate swing from large water change, shock from a sudden pH change from a large water change, etc. etc. Also sit back away from the tank to where the fish aren't in feed me mode and watch them for at least half an hour. You may be suprised by a bully. Did you take any pictures of the dead fish? Notice any damage on them, torn fins, missing scales, etc?


----------



## bwest168 (Feb 22, 2013)

k7gixxerguy said:


> You have a few fish in there that will get way too big for a 75. Once again, please give us actual numbers of your readings before any maintenance is performed. If any readings show up for ammonia or nitrites then test your tap water too to make sure that its not coming into the tank there. Also what is the pH directly from the tap and also in the tank? To test pH from the tap, its best to put some in a bucket and aeriate it overnight before you check. It could be a minicyle, sickness from new fish, major nitrate swing from large water change, shock from a sudden pH change from a large water change, etc. etc. Also sit back away from the tank to where the fish aren't in feed me mode and watch them for at least half an hour. You may be suprised by a bully. Did you take any pictures of the dead fish? Notice any damage on them, torn fins, missing scales, etc?


What fish exactly are you referring to?


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Borleyi, dolphin, livingstoni


----------



## bwest168 (Feb 22, 2013)

k7gixxerguy said:


> You have a few fish in there that will get way too big for a 75. Once again, please give us actual numbers of your readings before any maintenance is performed. If any readings show up for ammonia or nitrites then test your tap water too to make sure that its not coming into the tank there. Also what is the pH directly from the tap and also in the tank? To test pH from the tap, its best to put some in a bucket and aeriate it overnight before you check. It could be a minicyle, sickness from new fish, major nitrate swing from large water change, shock from a sudden pH change from a large water change, etc. etc. Also sit back away from the tank to where the fish aren't in feed me mode and watch them for at least half an hour. You may be suprised by a bully. Did you take any pictures of the dead fish? Notice any damage on them, torn fins, missing scales, etc?


jus arrived home and did a testing

nitrate - 0ppm
ammonia - 0ppm
nitrite - 0ppm
ph - 7.8 (weird because just 2 days ago i added p.h buffer)

temp is at 85 degrees

i sat and watched my tank for some time and my borleyi is chasing every, including the clown loaches! so i am going to get rid of him tomorrow when i come in from work, i may also get rid of my dolphin altho i he is a Beauty. the new fish that i added had damaged fins, some of my stock that is still alive have missing scales and gashes so now i see where that is coming from. i am still confused about my Yellow lab, my OB (which im really pissed about) and my 2 synodontis petricola died out of the clear blue! yellow lab was the more dominant of the tank so i doubt bullying was the issue with him, he was in perfect condition when he died and so was my OB.

i purchased some bacteria in a bottle but i am not sure if i still should add it or not being that all levels are fine IMO :-? :-? :-?

any suggestions on what i should do?

btw thanks for your advice/sugestions! its appreciated


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Since you have a nitrate level of zero, your tank is not cycled so I recommend adding the bottled bacteria product according to the directions. There should be a nitrate reading of at least 10 ppm, but with your stocking level, I would expect to see it more around 20-30 ppm.

I also think you are keeping the tank temperature too high for a 'normal' tank, 78­°F is just fine for most Malawi cichlids. I suggest you reduce the heater setting and let the tank cool gradually rather than adding cold water or ice to reduce the temperature.

Do you know what the pH of your source/tap water is normally? I'm just curious why you are adding a pH buffer product to your aquarium or water change water.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

What Dee said. Also I decided to do a peacock and hap tank because of two hybrid species, the OB and dragonblood aka strawberry. My OB was placed with my mbuna after only a day with my other peacocks and haps and I never got the dragonblood. My tank is a six foot 125 too. I don't think that I will try another OB unless its much smaller or I do a more aggressive stock list. Good luck and be sure to feed very lightly for a while, test often and use prime to lock up ammonia and nitrites during your water changes. If you can let us know your tap water pH and ideally kH as well then we will know if you even need to throw buffering in as another variable.


----------

